# World Cup meet sorted........



## Sweaty Betty (Jun 15, 2006)

Wed 21st @ Claude (7pm onwards)

Holland v Argentina....gotta be worth a bit of grub a few drinkies and some World Cup loving it Welsh bonding ......

Cmon, lets make this happen guys......


----------



## Sweaty Betty (Jun 15, 2006)

If this falls off the page without a reply....im cancelling!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## ddraig (Jun 15, 2006)

will be there, nice one haylz


----------



## King Biscuit Time (Jun 15, 2006)

I won't be!
But there's plenty more world cup games to come.


----------



## Sweaty Betty (Jun 15, 2006)

King Biscuit Time said:
			
		

> I won't be!
> But there's plenty more world cup games to come.




Why????


----------



## Ranbay (Jun 16, 2006)

i live next door.... and might be in there anyways...

so there.


----------



## ddraig (Jun 16, 2006)

haylz said:
			
		

> Why????


coz he'll be in germany, keep up dear


----------



## pembrokestephen (Jun 16, 2006)

Curses, another calendar clash.

I'm doing some kind of midsummer gig thing that night.


----------



## ddraig (Jun 16, 2006)

pembrokestephen said:
			
		

> Curses, another calendar clash.
> 
> I'm doing some kind of midsummer gig thing that night.



hmmm, what 'kind' of gig?


----------



## pembrokestephen (Jun 16, 2006)

ddraig said:
			
		

> hmmm, what 'kind' of gig?


Singing thing. I'm in this Quite Good Choir. Not sure what this one actually is - but being midsummer, it's probably about freezing on a beach and getting covered in flies.


----------



## Sweaty Betty (Jun 16, 2006)

pembrokestephen said:
			
		

> Singing thing. I'm in this Quite Good Choir. Not sure what this one actually is - but being midsummer, it's probably about freezing on a beach and getting covered in flies.




That sounds cool, can we come as wel????


----------



## Sweaty Betty (Jun 16, 2006)

ddraig said:
			
		

> coz he'll be in germany, keep up dear



Touch of alka seltzers mate...


----------



## pembrokestephen (Jun 16, 2006)

haylz said:
			
		

> That sounds cool, can we come as wel????


Yeah, definitely: I think it's a public concert 

It'll be in Darkest Pembrokeshire, though...

ETA: It's at Narberth Castle, apparently. Not on a beach. And any flies in narberth will be dead posh ones.


----------



## Biffo (Jun 16, 2006)

After missing the Garden Party I was determined to come to the next meet...... but I'm working/staying in Colwyn Bay on the 21st  

Have a good one. Well done Haylz for kicking it off. Will hopefully make the next one.


----------



## joffle (Jun 16, 2006)

I'll be back home in the shire in good ol england im afraid


----------



## Sweaty Betty (Jun 16, 2006)

so i have picked a date, that is pants and useless.....

i resign


----------



## ddraig (Jun 16, 2006)

haylz said:
			
		

> so i have picked a date, that is pants and useless.....
> 
> i resign



it's always the same mate, at least u ain't done 4 threads and had 4 people turn up. soooo no resigning, you have to be usurped


----------



## llantwit (Jun 16, 2006)

haylz said:
			
		

> so i have picked a date, that is pants and useless.....
> 
> i resign


Start another thread about it. Or a poll.


----------



## Jim2k5 (Jun 16, 2006)

where si the Claude?


----------



## ddraig (Jun 16, 2006)

http://www.beerintheevening.com/pubs/s/42/4295/Claude_Hotel/Cardiff
Address: 140 Albany Road, Cardiff, South Glamorgan, CF24 3RW
map
http://maps.google.co.uk/maps?q=CF24+3RW&spn=0.005,0.02&hl=en


----------



## Jim2k5 (Jun 16, 2006)

cheers mate, might turn up there to watch the game then, got my holland shirt hanging in my living room at the moment.. GO NETHERLANDS


----------



## Ranbay (Jun 16, 2006)

Jim2k5 said:
			
		

> where si the Claude?




Next to my house !


----------



## RubberBuccaneer (Jun 16, 2006)

Jim2k5 said:
			
		

> where si the Claude?



Are you French ?


----------



## King Biscuit Time (Jun 16, 2006)

The frenchies drink in the Jean Claude.


----------



## Gentleman Taff (Jun 16, 2006)

I'll be there, Hup Holland !

Wij wilden graag naar een voetbalwedstrijd gaan !


----------



## RubberBuccaneer (Jun 16, 2006)

Gentleman Taff said:
			
		

> I'll be there, Hup Holland !
> 
> Wij wilden graag naar een voetbalwedstrijd gaan !



For those who don't speak dutch , that means ' I'll be there with my buccaneer boyfriend to see you punky hippy fucsh '


----------



## Gentleman Taff (Jun 16, 2006)

Try this for size Mr Buccaneer sir, have at you!

u gaat in een st johns ziekenwagen naar huis !


----------



## RubberBuccaneer (Jun 16, 2006)

Gentleman Taff said:
			
		

> Try this for size Mr Buccaneer sir, have at you!
> 
> u gaat in een st johns ziekenwagen naar huis !



No mate, you're going home in a fucking ambulance ( although boozing with you *I'm* likely to be the one in A+E


----------



## Gentleman Taff (Jun 16, 2006)

RubberBuccaneer said:
			
		

> No mate, you're going home in a fucking ambulance ( although boozing with you *I'm* likely to be the one in A+E



True


----------



## Sweaty Betty (Jun 16, 2006)

Yay we have a group forming.D 

No usurping thingy needed.............im back!!!!!!!!!!


Anymore...............step this way please>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>


----------



## Jim2k5 (Jun 16, 2006)

Nederlands voor de kop, laat uit schop die Engelsen

COME ON HOLLAND


----------



## mtbskalover (Jun 16, 2006)

i think we need a new dutch forum, theres far too much going on in this welsh place.

mezzel


----------



## Jim2k5 (Jun 16, 2006)

i think yould find the correct grammer for that is;

"De Mazzel"


----------



## ginger_syn (Jun 17, 2006)

I might be away for the solstice, but if not I might lurch over


----------



## Col_Buendia (Jun 17, 2006)

ddraig won't be able to make it.

We're gonna leave him behind at the Stones for the solstice, isn't it? 

Ginger Syn, if yr heading to Stonehenge for the solstice, let me know cos we're gonna head down.

(Sorry, was this thread something to do with a "meet"?)



Should be there. Nice one Halyz. I'll get that photo printed onto a placard


----------



## Sweaty Betty (Jun 17, 2006)

Col_Buendia said:
			
		

> ddraig won't be able to make it.
> 
> We're gonna leave him behind at the Stones for the solstice, isn't it?
> 
> ...



What photo???????//


----------



## Col_Buendia (Jun 17, 2006)

http://urban75.net/vbulletin/showpost.php?p=4648174&postcount=5026

 

Isn't it?


----------



## ginger_syn (Jun 18, 2006)

I'm undecided,I don't like that part of Wiltshire,it sucks,but I'll roll up for an hour wednesday and say hello.which leads me too how will I know who you all are, will there be signs


----------



## ddraig (Jun 18, 2006)

ginger_syn said:
			
		

> I'm undecided,I don't like that part of Wiltshire,it sucks,but I'll roll up for an hour wednesday and say hello.which leads me too how will I know who you all are, will there be signs



have u got dreads? i might have met you very briefly down the refugee thing in the bay last summer, at the mixing desk. if not, ignore me! 
but if u want to meet i can pm no


----------



## Sweaty Betty (Jun 18, 2006)

ginger_syn said:
			
		

> I'm undecided,I don't like that part of Wiltshire,it sucks,but I'll roll up for an hour wednesday and say hello.which leads me too how will I know who you all are, will there be signs



I have black curly hair if that helps.....


----------



## ddraig (Jun 18, 2006)

haylz said:
			
		

> I have black curly hair if that helps.....


u going stonehenge for solstice on tues/weds n all haylz?
(looks like col nicked a bit of ya thread!)


----------



## ginger_syn (Jun 18, 2006)

ddraig said:
			
		

> have u got dreads? i might have met you very briefly down the refugee thing in the bay last summer, at the mixing desk. if not, ignore me!
> but if u want to meet i can pm no


that was my ex with the dreads though I was there face painting,I'm pale thin and have lots of chestnut colour hair,not dreaded
Haylz I've seen a photo of you  and I've looked at the quiz photo's again,ddraig the pm would help loads


----------



## ddraig (Jun 18, 2006)

ginger_syn said:
			
		

> that was my ex with the dreads though I was there face painting,I'm pale thin and have lots of chestnut colour hair,not dreaded



yeah t'was you, sorry thought u had dreads under a head scarf  
but reckon i'd prob recognise you if you walked past kinda thing


----------



## ginger_syn (Jun 18, 2006)

to be fair I hadn't brushed my hair for days


----------



## Sweaty Betty (Jun 18, 2006)

ginger_syn said:
			
		

> to be fair I hadn't brushed my hair for days



Lol... 

Dont worry, we will find each other mate......


----------



## Col_Buendia (Jun 18, 2006)

haylz said:
			
		

> I have black curly hair if that helps.....



Whereabouts...?


----------



## llantwit (Jun 18, 2006)

Col_Buendia said:
			
		

> Whereabouts...?


Yoo dutty auld mayyyn.


----------



## Strumpet (Jun 18, 2006)

Isn't he!!!  

*snigger*


----------



## ddraig (Jun 18, 2006)

Strumpet said:
			
		

> Isn't he!!!
> 
> *snigger*



oi never mind that! 
u coming or what?


----------



## Strumpet (Jun 18, 2006)

Can't. Mid-week from Swansea is mostly impossible. Work innit.  

Got no money either mate! Not a penny spare til after mah trip in August.


----------



## ddraig (Jun 18, 2006)

Strumpet said:
			
		

> Can't. Mid-week from Swansea is mostly impossible. Work innit.
> 
> Got no money either mate! Not a penny spare til after mah trip in August.


  ok fair do's, soz 
where u off again?


----------



## zog (Jun 18, 2006)

I'm up in Manchester for a couple of days with work, so have fun everyone.


----------



## Sweaty Betty (Jun 18, 2006)

Col_Buendia said:
			
		

> Whereabouts...?



In my pants col, i'll give you a look on Wednesday baby


----------



## Sweaty Betty (Jun 18, 2006)

ddraig said:
			
		

> oi never mind that!
> u coming or what?



*laughing*

You tell em ddraig, what do they think, that this is a laugh and a joke 

This is serious guys....you out or in like........


----------



## ddraig (Jun 18, 2006)

zog said:
			
		

> I'm up in Manchester for a couple of days with work, so have fun everyone.


boooo
carefull up ther now!


----------



## ddraig (Jun 18, 2006)

haylz said:
			
		

> *laughing*
> 
> You tell em ddraig, what do they think, that this is a laugh and a joke
> 
> This is serious guys....you out or in like........



init! some people i dunno  

we can do another match before the wc is over i'm sure anyway


----------



## Sweaty Betty (Jun 18, 2006)

ddraig said:
			
		

> init! some people i dunno
> 
> we can do another match before the wc is over i'm sure anyway



You can pick next, i have a wedding to arrange


----------



## ddraig (Jun 18, 2006)

haylz said:
			
		

> You can pick next, i have a wedding to arrange


no! definately someone else's turn to pick


----------



## Sweaty Betty (Jun 18, 2006)

ddraig said:
			
		

> no! definately someone else's turn to pick



Leave your beak out of this, gwan, im passing the batton to you my friend


----------



## Strumpet (Jun 18, 2006)

I'm out for now.  

Wedding haylz?! Pants showing?!   

Off to malaga for a long weekend of frolicking in the sun with my bestest mates, ddraig!


----------



## Sweaty Betty (Jun 18, 2006)

Strumpet said:
			
		

> I'm out for now.
> 
> Wedding haylz?! Pants showing?!
> 
> Off to malaga for a long weekend of frolicking in the sun with my bestest mates, ddraig!



ddraigs going to malaga.....?

ive been stood up alraedy


----------



## Strumpet (Jun 18, 2006)

Noooo silly. I am! He asked me up there ^


----------



## ddraig (Jun 18, 2006)

no frolicking for me 
not goin nowhere


----------



## Strumpet (Jun 18, 2006)

Aawww  ((ddraig))

You are! You're off to meetings!


----------



## Sweaty Betty (Jun 18, 2006)

Strumpet said:
			
		

> Aawww  ((ddraig))
> 
> You are! You're off to meetings!



ERxacgtly!!

how i ever got this job as a receptionist, ill never know, my typing is pants maloney


----------



## Strumpet (Jun 18, 2006)

Hehe.


----------



## ddraig (Jun 18, 2006)

ok then gals! a frolicking we a go go


----------



## Col_Buendia (Jun 18, 2006)

haylz said:
			
		

> In my pants col, i'll give you a look on Wednesday baby



_<quoted for future reference/recrimination>_


----------



## Sweaty Betty (Jun 18, 2006)

Col_Buendia said:
			
		

> _<quoted for future reference/recrimination>_



Quote away, ill come commando in readiness


----------



## Strumpet (Jun 18, 2006)




----------



## ddraig (Jun 18, 2006)

hehe 

u girls having a race for 4,000?


----------



## Strumpet (Jun 18, 2006)

Shit no....Haylz is well ahead.


----------



## ddraig (Jun 18, 2006)

Strumpet said:
			
		

> Shit no....Haylz is well ahead.


  oops, thought u were only 2 or 3 apart! soz


----------



## Strumpet (Jun 18, 2006)

S ok


----------



## Col_Buendia (Jun 18, 2006)

haylz said:
			
		

> Quote away, ill come commando in readiness



Christ, I'm gonna have to bring back up, preferably with Adamsdown ninja skills to boot!


----------



## Sweaty Betty (Jun 18, 2006)

Col_Buendia said:
			
		

> Christ, I'm gonna have to bring back up, preferably with Adamsdown ninja skills to boot!



Dont worry im a tom boy really, i just like acting up


----------



## Sweaty Betty (Jun 20, 2006)

What no traffic, are you all standing me up??????

Its tomorrow.....lets get the times and meet finalised FFS


----------



## ddraig (Jun 20, 2006)

haylz said:
			
		

> Wed 21st @ Claude (7pm onwards)
> 
> Holland v Argentina....gotta be worth a bit of grub a few drinkies and some World Cup loving it Welsh bonding ......
> 
> Cmon, lets make this happen guys......



what's rong with ya first post darl?  
that's sorted innit?


----------



## Strumpet (Jun 20, 2006)

You tell em haylz!   

Oi you lot... *pokes ppl that are going with her pitchfork* ... sort it ahhht!  


Heh.


----------



## ddraig (Jun 20, 2006)

Strumpet said:
			
		

> You tell em haylz!
> 
> Oi you lot... *pokes ppl that are going with her pitchfork* ... sort it ahhht!
> 
> ...


awch 

i respond-ded! and u still spiked me, booooooo


----------



## Strumpet (Jun 20, 2006)

Sorry hun...we posted same time.  

*puts a plaster on for ddraig n gives him some choc*


----------



## ddraig (Jun 20, 2006)

Strumpet said:
			
		

> Sorry hun...we posted same time.
> 
> *puts a plaster on for ddraig n gives him some choc*


ok then
<lets strumpet off, this time!>


----------



## Sweaty Betty (Jun 20, 2006)

ddraig said:
			
		

> what's rong with ya first post darl?
> that's sorted innit?





Its a woman thing, i need to know you know, if you know what i mean


----------



## Sweaty Betty (Jun 20, 2006)

May be down later for the england match, i'll do a reccy for a good spot tomorrow, i may even sample some grub for you all, the booze i willl leave to you lot.........


----------



## Jim2k5 (Jun 20, 2006)

so not tonights holland argentina match then?


----------



## Sweaty Betty (Jun 20, 2006)

Jim2k5 said:
			
		

> so not tonights holland argentina match then?



England v Sweeden tonight with my BF

Holland v  Argentina with the urbs tomorropw......


----------



## Jim2k5 (Jun 20, 2006)

lol oh yeha holland is tomorrow


----------



## Sweaty Betty (Jun 20, 2006)

Jim2k5 said:
			
		

> lol oh yeha holland is tomorrow



You still coming tomorrow????


----------



## Sweaty Betty (Jun 20, 2006)

Yeah  4,000......


----------



## ddraig (Jun 20, 2006)

haylz said:
			
		

> Yeah  4,000......


yay!


----------



## Jim2k5 (Jun 20, 2006)

should be thought ill be all alone, no one around to come with me  so you guys better be nice.  congrats on 4000 im still trying to make 100


----------



## ddraig (Jun 20, 2006)

Jim2k5 said:
			
		

> should be thought ill be all alone, no one around to come with me  so you guys better be nice.  congrats on 4000 im still trying to make 100



some of us are ok! and i'll protect ya from col 

seee the way to do it is post inanely or spread em out, your post above could easily have been 3 posts 
any way quality not quantity etc...


----------



## Strumpet (Jun 20, 2006)

*puffs and pants her way towards 3,500*


----------



## Sweaty Betty (Jun 20, 2006)

That last thouasand has been my fastest yet.....about two months or less, i think......


----------



## Sweaty Betty (Jun 20, 2006)

Jim2k5 said:
			
		

> should be thought ill be all alone, no one around to come with me  so you guys better be nice.  congrats on 4000 im still trying to make 100




We will be very nice, dont worry, i aint met anyone yet..... 

Its my first time,


----------



## Strumpet (Jun 20, 2006)

*gives Haylz a lil welsh trinket box to put her "urban-meet cherry" in*


----------



## Sweaty Betty (Jun 20, 2006)

Strumpet said:
			
		

> *gives Haylz a lil welsh trinket box to put her "urban-meet cherry" in*



cheers hun, that'll do nicely like


----------



## Jim2k5 (Jun 20, 2006)

hey strumpet wheres my box  i want one to


----------



## Strumpet (Jun 21, 2006)

*gives Jim a lil trinket box to put his cherry in*


----------



## Jim2k5 (Jun 21, 2006)

yay, *cherishes his cherrie box*


----------



## Sweaty Betty (Jun 21, 2006)

Im going down a bit earlier if anyone wants to join me, as there may be a chance i have to leaver earlier, due to nightmare babysitter and her boyfriend......


----------



## ginger_syn (Jun 21, 2006)

how much earlier,as I'll only be able to be there for an hour or so myself


----------



## Sweaty Betty (Jun 21, 2006)

ginger_syn said:
			
		

> how much earlier,as I'll only be able to be there for an hour or so myself



I'll be there between 6.15 and 6.30, if thats any use????


----------



## ginger_syn (Jun 21, 2006)

6.30ish is good  for me see you there


----------



## Sweaty Betty (Jun 21, 2006)

ginger_syn said:
			
		

> 6.30ish is good  for me see you there



Ahh cool mate, see you there, dont worry , i wiil find you and introduce myself


----------



## Sweaty Betty (Jun 21, 2006)

Where the hell is ddraig????

DDRAIG!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## ginger_syn (Jun 21, 2006)

prob sparked out after the dawn drenching, , I will be wearing pink jeans and long beige cardy,  will you be in back or front


----------



## Sweaty Betty (Jun 21, 2006)

ginger_syn said:
			
		

> prob sparked out after the dawn drenching, , I will be wearing pink jeans and long beige cardy,  will you be in back or front



DAwn drenching????

Has he pissed the bed again????

Dirty boy, wait till i see him!!! 

Back probably, but i will hover, till i find..........

Who else is coming do you know>>>>>??????


----------



## Col_Buendia (Jun 21, 2006)

haylz said:
			
		

> Where the hell is ddraig????
> 
> DDRAIG!!!!!!!!!!!!!



I did say we were going to leave him behind at Stonehenge...




...and now you see I am a man of my word


----------



## Sweaty Betty (Jun 21, 2006)

Col_Buendia said:
			
		

> I did say we were going to leave him behind at Stonehenge...
> 
> 
> 
> ...



WHAT 

aRE you coming in place of him or as well as???


----------



## Col_Buendia (Jun 21, 2006)

Well, you've said you're going to be there for a sum total of 15 minutes, so I don't know if I can handle that much excitement? 

I've a class at 8pm, but I might try to make the first half for a bit. I was going to say "go down for a bit", but we don't want any smuttiness on the Wales forum, now, do we  




			
				haylz said:
			
		

> I'll be there between 6.15 and 6.30, if thats any use????


----------



## Sweaty Betty (Jun 21, 2006)

Col_Buendia said:
			
		

> Well, you've said you're going to be there for a sum total of 15 minutes, so I don't know if I can handle that much excitement?
> 
> I've a class at 8pm, but I might try to make the first half for a bit. I was going to say "go down for a bit", but we don't want any smuttiness on the Wales forum, now, do we



How im a typist, i will never know!!!!! 

I'll be leaving about 8ish, so thats a couple of hours  at least..... 

SEE u there, im leaving in a bit....

*pink trousers, beige cardigan* 

You wearing the same as gyn, col???????


----------



## Jim2k5 (Jun 21, 2006)

somethigns come up at home adn im not gonna make it  was looking forward to it and all


----------



## Sweaty Betty (Jun 21, 2006)

Jim2k5 said:
			
		

> somethigns come up at home adn im not gonna make it  was looking forward to it and all



Never mind mate, its taken me three attempts......... 

Im popping that cherry tonight though 

Another time


----------



## ddraig (Jun 21, 2006)

i've literally just got up!  and that wsa only cos some anonymous person called.  gonna have a cuppa and some kind of snack and wash and try and make it up soon as humanly possible.


----------



## ddraig (Jun 21, 2006)

leaving now in a minute
jsut to say i went really and not lightweighted out 

i will be the shellshocked looking unshaven long haired person with hoody


----------



## ddraig (Jun 22, 2006)

well i did go, albeit a bit late and only met 2 ruffians there! nice one RB n GT

missed out on meeting halz and gingersyn, boooooo
if i'd have woken up earlier then i would've bin there earlier etc

someone who was there told me to tell col off, call him something unmentionable and remind him of some bbq with the pope in july  
jut taken me at least half hour to get back online


----------



## Strumpet (Jun 22, 2006)

Lol glad you met a few! 

Col is meeting the pope!?? Heh...


----------



## ddraig (Jun 22, 2006)

Strumpet said:
			
		

> Lol glad you met a few!
> 
> Col is meeting the pope!?? Heh...



no! apparently the poope is gonna be on top of the bbq 
maaaaaaaaaaaaan i need a spliff to level out the stella!


----------



## Strumpet (Jun 22, 2006)

Yyeeuuww I wouldn't nibble that!


----------



## ginger_syn (Jun 22, 2006)

ddraig said:
			
		

> i've literally just got up!  and that wsa only cos some anonymous person called.  gonna have a cuppa and some kind of snack and wash and try and make it up soon as humanly possible.


'Twas me called was  good meeting haylz,rb and gt, hopefully will stay later next time


----------



## ddraig (Jun 22, 2006)

ginger_syn said:
			
		

> 'Twas me called was  good meeting haylz,rb and gt, hopefully will stay later next time



fair enough, phew, long as i know like!
knew i should've set me alarm for 4 or something. you know when something wakes you from a full on deep mashed up sleep and it's a bit unreal/alraming?
no? jus me then. cheers tho GS, prob just wake up now and be up all night.

sooooo 2 shifts, 4 urbs then 2 then 3, any nOObs turn up? hehe bob?, jim? anyone else lurking irl?
good to chat with RB n GS, and cheers RB 

oh yeah the time 'stuck' travel  disco was fucked up... tina turner! blydi ell


----------



## llantwit (Jun 22, 2006)

ddraig said:
			
		

> sooooo 2 shifts, 4 urbs then 2 then 3, any nOObs turn up? hehe bob?, jim? anyone else lurking irl?


I know where bob was last night - but I can't tell cos it would be opening a whole can of unpleasant wriggly worms.


----------



## ddraig (Jun 22, 2006)

llantwit said:
			
		

> I know where bob was last night - but I can't tell cos it would be opening a whole can of unpleasant wriggly worms.



and that's your excuse as well is it  <shakes fist>


----------



## Sweaty Betty (Jun 22, 2006)

ddraig said:
			
		

> and that's your excuse as well is it  <shakes fist>



Oi...........no show!!!

check you, getting all fasty....dried out yet????????? 

We will meet pretty soon mate, don't worry.... 


Was really good to see some urbs in the flesh for first time ever....

It was quite spooky, even more spooky now im typing with faces to add... 

Lovely to meet gin syn, buccanette and gentleman taff...... top people!!!!

Gin is a lovely lady, not a bloke 

Buccanette has a very smooth face..

And gentleman Taff knows fuck all about poodles.... 

What more can you ask for....


----------



## ddraig (Jun 22, 2006)

Oi, i tried, really hard, but was asleep innit!
i literally got that call, got up, had cuppa, had some food straight away, had semi wash and went to claude!
no, am not dry yet, well my stuff ain't  nor my head


----------



## ginger_syn (Jun 22, 2006)

Sorry for the rude awakening Ddraig, so how was the stonehenge experiance, I've never been,part of me wants to go every year, but the fact that I hate that part of wiltshire stops me every time,


----------



## Gentleman Taff (Jun 22, 2006)

haylz said:
			
		

> And gentleman Taff knows fuck all about poodles...




Au contraire, H, did you know wthat a Labradoodle is a crossbred dog created by crossing the Labrador Retriever and the Standard Poodle.

The impetus behind experiments with this type of cross was the desire to achieve an assistance dog that would not shed and so produce a hypoallergenic dog that is suitable for people with allergies to fur and dander.

Strictly speaking, the Labradoodle cannot yet be described as a dog breed because it does not breed true.

It would seem that the labradoodle is quite a ‘bone’ of contention (did you see what I did there). Recently it was announced by Angela Cunningham of Tegan Park and Beverley Manners of Rutland Manor that they had obtained a trademark on the name "Australian Service Dog - ASD" and planned to rename the Australian Labradoodle as such.
It is the position of the Australian Labradoodle Club of America that they will make no change in the name "Australian Labradoodle" at this time.  ALCA does not support the name change and license fees as proposed by Tegan Park and/or Rutland Manor owners.  They do not advise any member of the Australian Labradoodle Club of America to make these changes nor enter into a license agreement. (so put that in yer pipe and smoke it Angela!)

‘Interestingly‘, the Poodle is often thought of as a typically French breed (it is frequently referred to as the "French Poodle"). However, it is an old breed and its region of origin is a matter of contention. Most experts believe the Poodle originated in Germany or Russia, but it may have come from Iberia. Related breeds are the Portuguese Water Dog and Irish Water Spaniel.

Amazing stuff I'm sure you'll agree.


(I 'heart' wikipedia  )


----------



## ddraig (Jun 22, 2006)

ginger_syn said:
			
		

> Sorry for the rude awakening Ddraig, so how was the stonehenge experiance, I've never been,part of me wants to go every year, but the fact that I hate that part of wiltshire stops me every time,



no probs as i said, i shouldv'e got up earlier anyway!

it was ok gs, bit dissapointing due to weather and the amount of litter and people who don't give a shit 

here are my not so good pics
http://walesmediadesign.com/summersolstice/


----------



## Sweaty Betty (Jun 22, 2006)

ginger_syn said:
			
		

> Sorry for the rude awakening Ddraig, so how was the stonehenge experiance, I've never been,part of me wants to go every year, but the fact that I hate that part of wiltshire stops me every time,




The perils of Tidmouth the Obscure.........lol


----------



## Sweaty Betty (Jun 22, 2006)

Gentleman Taff said:
			
		

> Au contraire, H, did you know wthat a Labradoodle is a crossbred dog created by crossing the Labrador Retriever and the Standard Poodle.
> 
> The impetus behind experiments with this type of cross was the desire to achieve an assistance dog that would not shed and so produce a hypoallergenic dog that is suitable for people with allergies to fur and dander.
> 
> ...



Im very impressed mate...cut n paste or not... 

Top of the fucking class mate, gold star, A+ and a big red tick for you 

Im very proud of you.....


----------

